# Air Temp vs. Goodman Heat Pump



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Get the actual model numbers and compare features and heating performance data.

Some heatpumps may heat better in colder weather than others. Some have demand defrost, most use timers that defrost every 90 minutes or so when the coil is at or below freezing temp.

airtemps are advertised as having microchannel coils, i would personally avoid them even though the leak problems may have been resolved.

I don't know who makes them. There are only a hand full of manufacturers, but they're sold under many different names.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Six one way, half a dozen the other.


----------



## skarface (Aug 27, 2018)

beenthere said:


> Six one way, half a dozen the other.


goodman vs ameristar? same price as each other installed?


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Goodman over ameristar any day, ameristar unit chinese with knockoff compressor. Goodman - north american with a copeland scroll.


----------



## skarface (Aug 27, 2018)

user_12345a said:


> Goodman over ameristar any day, ameristar unit chinese with knockoff compressor. Goodman - north american with a copeland scroll.


really...i thought ameristar was basically a trane?


----------



## skarface (Aug 27, 2018)

VSH1BE4M1SP30K AIRTEMP 
14 SEER HEAT PUMP
1 0 1 22B402C B6BMM030K-A AIRTEMP 
MULTIPOISE PISTON A/H
1 0 1 22B480C H8HK010H-11 AIRTEMP 
HEATER

That's the air temp. Is it any good?


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

The outdoor units are chinese, the furnaces with the label are trane.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

skarface said:


> goodman vs ameristar? same price as each other installed?



Install price is always up to the installing contractor.


I would think though that the Ameristar would be slightly cheaper.


----------



## skarface (Aug 27, 2018)

beenthere said:


> Install price is always up to the installing contractor.
> 
> 
> I would think though that the Ameristar would be slightly cheaper.




Sorry, I wasn't clear. I received quotes from the same installer on Ameristar, goodman, and air temp. 


The air temp is 3500, the goodman and ameristar are 3650 installed.


Out of those 3 options which would you choose. Same installer for all three.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Honestly, the guy putting it in is way more important than the brand.

I would personally go for the goodman over both - one is chinese and one seems to have a microchannel coil.

Although there are probably better built heatpumps out there than the goodman which have demand defrost and a good quality cabinent - like trane and york. York uses microchannel but on on their heatpumps.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

user_12345a said:


> ...
> airtemps are advertised as having microchannel coils, i would personally avoid them even though the leak problems may have been resolved....


Easy to fix when there are leaks. I haven't used air temp, but the only leaks that I've had in aluminum coils were from physical damage. 

Cheers!


----------



## thekux (Jul 30, 2018)

I have installed Goodman and I like it. It's made in the USA. I think Goodman is so smartly made unit and I would spend the extra hundred fifty bucks it's only going to be chump change compared 2 the entire bill

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## skarface (Aug 27, 2018)

thekux said:


> I have installed Goodman and I like it. It's made in the USA. I think Goodman is so smartly made unit and I would spend the extra hundred fifty bucks it's only going to be chump change compared 2 the entire bill
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


So I tried going with Goodman but they said it was a mistake and its actually $300 more. I'm just going with the air temp now I guess.


----------



## bamx2 (May 2, 2004)

I would choose Goodman over the other two for the reasons stated above Also, they have a good warranty, parts are readily available and reasonably priced.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

skarface said:


> So I tried going with Goodman but they said it was a mistake and its actually $300 more. I'm just going with the air temp now I guess.


Mistake? What other mistakes will they make? I write this as a home owner, they would be out the door if they changed the price on me.

Yes I would pay someone else the higher money before these guys, IMO!


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

digitalplumber said:


> Mistake? What other mistakes will they make? I write this as a home owner, they would be out the door if they changed the price on me.
> 
> Yes I would pay someone else the higher money before these guys, IMO!


Same here. They said a price, they need to honour it. My suppliers do it, and I do it. Mistakes happen, but we eat it.

Cheers!


----------



## paul_k (Jul 28, 2017)

skarface said:


> really...i thought ameristar was basically a trane?


I think American Standard heat pumps are just rebranded Trane heat pumps ... I don't know about Ameristar


----------



## skarface (Aug 27, 2018)

digitalplumber said:


> Mistake? What other mistakes will they make? I write this as a home owner, they would be out the door if they changed the price on me.
> 
> Yes I would pay someone else the higher money before these guys, IMO!




Yeah, I initially felt the same way but we'll see how the install goes. It was kind of a miscommunication - they said they said similar price not same. I was going to go back to my original plan to DIY a repair but started adding up the costs and it was getting up there with no guarantees it would be fixed. Plus I figure a new unit will help with resale which I plan to do soon. Hopefully I recoup a bit there - or I'll just lie to myself and say I did...lol


----------



## skarface (Aug 27, 2018)

Do you guys know if there is any value in my old unit? Can I sell the outside unit or the blower? Only the evaporator coil went bad as far as I know. Trying to make this sting a bit less. Is there a market for used 17 year old heat pumps?


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

skarface said:


> Do you guys know if there is any value in my old unit? Can I sell the outside unit or the blower? Only the evaporator coil went bad as far as I know. Trying to make this sting a bit less. Is there a market for used 17 year old heat pumps?


No

Cheers!


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

skarface said:


> Is there a market for used 17 year old heat pumps?


Absolutely there is. Your local scrap yard would be more then happy to take that old unit off your hands. 
Evap coil too. They aren’t too picky so they wouldn’t even care if it leaked.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

roughneck said:


> Absolutely there is. Your local scrap yard would be more then happy to take that old unit off your hands.
> Evap coil too. They aren’t too picky so they wouldn’t even care if it leaked.


For a working heat pump that age? No

For scrap, sure. We get a few bucks for the coils. We cut the steel tube sheets off and give them just the coil. Better value that way. Compressor is worth a bit. The rest is steel, it isn't worth the gas money. 

Cheers!


----------

